# Suche Anbieter WebHosting



## GoLiaTH (11. September 2003)

Hallo an alle lieben Leutz hier,

Ich hab mich hier schonmal n bisl durchgewühlt durchs Forum, aber trotzdem bleiben mir Fragen.

Und zwar: Man hört ja ab und zu mal was von unseriösen WebHostern bzw. Anbietern wo man sich besser nicht registrieren sollte.
Nun weiss ich nicht was ich machen soll.

Kann mir jemand von euch einen guten Anbieter empfehlen?

Ich bräuchte:

ca. 50 - 100 MB WebSpace
PHP
MySQL
Traffic? (Wie errechne ich diesem genau?)
KK Antrag? Weil ich schon ne DE Domain bei united Domains hab?
Und dann wärs toll wenn das ganze n bisl benutzerfreundliche Administriert werden kann.
Weil ich fange grade an mich mit PHP und MySQL zu beschäftigen intensiv.

Ich wäre ech Dankbar für jede Aussage was einen vernünftigen WebHoster betrifft... wie gesagt ich bin halt kein Profi.... und deswegen frage ich lieber 10 mal als das ich überstürtzt etwas anstelle  

Viele Grüsse 
GoLiaTH

> http://www.pool-players.de (Für jeden der mal kucken mag);-)


----------



## oosoo (12. September 2003)

*Vorschlag*

Hi Goliath,

also ich betreibe selbst seit vielen Jahren diverse Websites und bin bisher immer sehr gut mit SCHLUND&PARTNER und HOSTEUROPE gefahren, wobei zweiterer zwar günstiger ist, aber doch das eine oder andere feature vermissen läßt.
Schlund hat meiner meinung nach ein super ADMIN-TOOL entwickelt, da bleibt kaum ein Wunsch offen.
Auch mit dem Support / KK Anträge habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen bei beiden Diensten gemacht.

Über deinen Traffic hast du ständige Kontrolle, entweder durch einsicht im Admin Tool oder per email benachrichtigung.
Ausrechnen ist immer schwierig. weiß ja nicht, was du  so vor hast. Aber für "normale" Websites sind die Traffic-Tarife immer schon ausreichend. Es sei denn, deine Site ist so populär, dass du millionen von hits hast...

Ich bin übrigens 100% neutral und objektiv und kassiere für meinen Tipp wirklich nichts von den Jungs!

Hier die Links zum selber schauen:
http://www1.schlund.de/index.php?
http://www.hosteurope.de/


Viel Erfolg,
Gruß
Olli


----------



## GoLiaTH (12. September 2003)

Hi,

Also schonmal vielen Dank für Deine Tipps, allerdings hab ich mich nun schon bei WebHostOne angemeldet.
KK Antrag und allen PiPaPo dauert so 3 - 5 Tage wurde mir gesagt.
Mal kucken wies da ist.
Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand erfahrung mit WHO gemacht

Trotzdem schonmal Danke für alles

Vielleicht komm ich ja auf den Tippp zurück (Kann ja sein das WHO nicht "so gut" ist)

   
Greetz GoLiaTH


----------



## oosoo (12. September 2003)

*is ok*

is ok. WHO kenn ich nicht. Wünsch dir aber viel erfolg!


----------



## Georg Melher (15. September 2003)

Ich kann *Kontent* empfehlen. Wir haben seit etwas mehr als 2 Jahren eine Domain bei denen und sind überaus zufrieden. Die Server sind schnell und zu 99,9% immer verfügbar. Schau's Dir einfach mal an. 

Klick mich für Info


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. September 2003)

--> http://www.webhostlist.de/host/data/kommentare.php4?1496

Ich persönlich kann nur aufs deutlichste von denen abraten. Such' mal im Forum nach Kontent - habe zu denen schon ein paar mal etwas geschrieben.

In Kurzform: Kontent ist nicht günstig, sondern billig - in _jeder_ Beziehung !


----------



## Georg Melher (15. September 2003)

Naja, alles schön und gut, aber so richtig schlimme Sachen habe ich keine gefunden.   Nur weil "irgendwelche" Sachen mal beim einen oder anderen Provider nicht soooo gut laufen, deshalb ist er nicht gleich schlecht. Wie auch immer...Probleme hatte ich bisher jedenfalls noch nie mit denen.

Ich kann Dir gerne 10 mal soviele Problemfälle von ISPs aufzählen, ob nun T-Online, Arcor, ISH, QSC, AOL oder schiess mich tot...rätst Du deshalb jedem von all diesen Providern ab ? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Georg Melher _
> *Ich kann Dir gerne 10 mal soviele Problemfälle von ISPs aufzählen, ob nun T-Online, Arcor, ISH, QSC, AOL oder schiess mich tot...rätst Du deshalb jedem von all diesen Providern ab ? Ich denke nicht.  *


Ähhh, T-Online & Co != Webspace-Provider


----------



## Georg Melher (16. September 2003)

Nein nein, bitte nicht verdrehen.  Hier geht es um das Prinzip, nicht darum ob das nun Webhoster oder Provider für Deinen Zugang sind...das Problem bleibt prinzipiell das Gleiche. Ich bin sicher, Du weisst was ich meine. 
Im Endeffekt muss es einer immer für sich selbst entscheiden und es kommt immer das Gleiche dabei heraus: Der eine ist zufrieden, der andere nicht. Alle auf einmal kann man nun mal nicht zufrieden stellen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. September 2003)

Seit wann sind funktionierende Systeme (damit meine ich noch nicht mal Offline-Zeiten ) bei einem Webspace-Anbieter zu viel verlangt 

Ich rate nur jedem dringenst von KONtent ab - zumindestens, wenn es ein Firmenauftritt ist.


----------



## Georg Melher (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Ich rate nur jedem dringenst von KONtent ab - zumindestens, wenn es ein Firmenauftritt ist. *



Hätteste das gleich gesagt, wären uns (und den anderen) ein paar Postings erspart geblieben.  
Nein, nichts für Ungut...in dem Fall gebe ich Dir absolut Recht, was einen Firmenauftritt betrifft. Da ist man eigentlich schon gezwungen alles perfekt oder nahezu perfekt zu präsentieren. Kunden sind grausam.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. September 2003)

Ich gehe grundsätzlich erstmal von Firmenauftritten aus. Wenn eine private Seite mal ein paar Stunden down ist, ist das natürlich auch nicht schön, hat aber bei weitem keine so großen Auswirkungen als wenn ein Shopsystem oder dergleichen nicht verfügbar ist. Aber wem erzähl' ich das. 
Beim Hosting von Firmen muss alles klappen - bei jedem Kunden - und der Support sollte nicht mit 630,- DM - Jobs besetzt sein. Genau die Erfahrung habe ich früher mit KONtent gemacht, als mal wieder irgendetwas Gravierendes nicht funktionierte. usw. usw.


----------



## knulp (18. September 2003)

Ich kann nur Format-Webspace empfehlen. Die sind zwar teuer, aber für Firmenpräsenzen bestens geeignet, weil es denen meist nicht so aufs Geld ankommt und die super zuverlässig sind und keine Probleme machen.


----------



## spacebaron (18. September 2003)

teuer ist gut gesagt... 5 EUR für 10MB und 500 MB Traffic is wucher...
vgl. SpaceBaron :
50MB/1GB Traffic: 1,69 EUR

und hohe preise sind keine garantie für qualität.
in der whl sind relativ  gute werte des servers gemessen worden.
kann leider nicht mehr dazu sagen und möchte fair bleiben!
scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, aber ob es den preis rechtfertigt?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. September 2003)

// closed,

da der Thread der reinste Werbesammelplatz wird.


----------

